# What non-big-brand stuff you got in your cycling drawer?



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

What smaller brand stuff do you have that you like? Along with my assortment of Pearl Izumi, Sugoi, Gore, Craft, Castelli, Giro, etc stuff...

-A couple items from Hyperthreads (disclaimer, went to college with one of the founders and got a good discount) > snazzy and great quality 

-A couple custom kits with my employer's logo from Alchemist that turned out really well

-Some Cuore bibs I really liked for a long time but the chamois seems to be softening up a bit

-A cap from Aero Tech (made in USA!) that I really like

-I think some investors must be pouring serious money into Le Col and maybe can't call them small, but I got suckered into using a Strava challenge coupon with them for a gillet and it might be my favorite piece of cold weather clothing.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

The bibs I wear on the trainer are all from The Black Bibs, which is essentially Starlight Apparel. I have a bunch of team stuff I had them make up.

A lot of my collection is from custom kit makers in the form of team kit. Sugoi, Pactimo...

For pieces like softshells or other inclement weather gear, I generally stick with the larger, proven brands.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

jetdog9 said:


> What smaller brand stuff do you have that you like?
> 
> -A cap from Aero Tech (made in USA!) that I really like.


have been using the ATD Pro shorts for years...well-made and affordable.


----------

